# Discus behavior ... subtle or just downright boring?



## Hanafuda (Mar 31, 2010)

I've been planning a comeback to the hobby after about 10 years away, but everything's on hold for a bit cuz my oldest is starting college in a few weeks and we just got a LARGE bill in the mail. (buying and installing a new heatpump & airhandler a few weeks ago didn't help either). Anyway, what this means is I've got a lot of time to read and think about the setup of what will eventually be the most thoroughly researched aquarium(s) in history. 

Until recently my thoughts have been on the usual new world favs ... I've been planning on having a SA tank with an oscar, some sevs, dithers & etc., and eventually also a CA tank housing a parachromis species. But about a week ago, I stumbled upon some pics of some absolutely gorgeous discus and the bug bit (again). Now I'm registered at simplydiscus and learning all I can (but I'm not gonna ask this there cuz the likely answer is obvious).

I'm not intimidated by keeping discus ... I've done saltwater in the past and that went ok, and I learned long ago that you get back what you put in with this hobby. But here's my concern - as beautiful as discus are, they don't seem particularly interesting in the behavior dept. Oh sure, when it comes to breeding they're amazing. But I've watched a few youtube vids of these fish lolling about and well .... yawn.

Does the intelligent and entertaining behavior I've come to expect from new world cichlids happen with discus too, just in a more subtle way? Or is it really all just about they way they look, and if you're lucky (and good) watching a bunch of fry chew on mommy?


----------



## kywawa (Jul 17, 2010)

so poor..i am never lucky.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

While I don't currently own any Discus, my background is in Discus. I can't say I've ever found a Discus tank boring.

Now... boring is my Oscar tank, until feeding time. :lol:

The "trick" (actually, it's not a trick... it's more of a requirement) is to establish as large a colony as possible. At least 5, with more preferred. With a sufficiently stocked tank, Discus will establish a (safe) pecking order. It's a social environment in flux as dominance is established and changes. Far from idle, sway in the water and look good, there is much more activity than you would think.

I am currently in the process of rearranging tanks so that I can start up with Discus again. They are my favorite fish. Simply their majestic presence in a tank is enjoyable, especially when combined with a nice sized school of cardinal tetras. If nothing else, it's living art in a glass box.

You are certainly at the right place (simplydiscus.com) to learn the things necessary to be successful. Listen to them.

What sized tank are you looking to get?


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 31, 2010)

kmuda said:


> What sized tank are you looking to get?


Not sure yet. The discus seems to require a different approach, where length of tank is no longer priority #1. Because of this I'm considering tanks I wouldn't normally look at ... 65 and 90 gal. Because of the cost of the fish and the maintenance requirements, I don't think I want to go any bigger than those.

One thing that's fortunate is the petland in my town is a dealer for Stendker (Discus Hans). I don't plan on buying the ones they've been keeping at the store, but I can at least spend a little time watching them to see if I really like these fish for more than just the colors.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

Go with the 90. The extra height does not do a lot for territory but the added volume reduces maintenance and allows you to stock at a higher level.

The behavior you witness in an LFS tank is not what you will see in an aquarium in your home. At the LFS they will like be trying to hide in a corner.


----------

